# High Country Club - TUG Special Membership



## Steamboat Bill

This is HOT news for TUGers!

---------------------------------------------

High Country Club is proud to announce a one year trial membership that is only available to TUGers for a limited time.  

Starting June 1, 2007 until August 31, 2007, any user of TUG will be able to join the fastest growing and lowest priced Destination Club in the world…..High Country Club . With over 240 members, High Country Club’s portfolio includes 30 homes in 26 destinations across the globe that have an average value of $850,000 each.

Details:
7 nights of use (Travel is subject to the club rules & regulations)
Travel must be within one year of joining
Holiday use not included unless booked within 30 days of travel
$20,000 Membership deposit (100% refundable)
$1,750 Annual dues
No housekeeping or extra nightly fees
Lock-in current membership rates now
Full use of web site
Concierge and travel planning services included

Fine Print:
This limited offer is only for TUGers and will not be posted on the HCC web site. A completed application with payment must be received by HCC between June 1 and August 31, 2007.  Members will be able to travel for seven nights to one HCC location and must be completed within one year of joining. TUG members will be able to upgrade their membership to an Associate, Affiliate, Private, or Corporate membership at any time before August 31, 2008 and lock-in the current rates as of June 1, 2007. TUG members that decide not to upgrade their membership will receive a 100% refund of their membership deposit on August 31, 2008.


----------



## vineyarder

> Details:
> Holiday use not included unless booked within 30 days of travel



Excellent; what does HCC consider 'holiday use'?


----------



## Steamboat Bill

From the High Country Club Rules and Regulations:

Holidays are:
New Year's Day
MLK Day
President's Day
Spring Break - 2007 = weeks of Mar 16, Mar 23, Mar 30, Apr 6
Memorial Day
July 4th
Labor Day
Thanksgiving
Christmas


----------



## travelguy

How does the High Country Club TUG Special Membership match up to the Private Escapes Trial membership?


----------



## puffpuff

travelguy said:


> How does the High Country Club TUG Special Membership match up to the Private Escapes Trial membership?


PE Preview cost $50,000 ( fully refundable ) and 14 nights usage and MF of 4500. . Works out to  $686 per night. 

. Also no christmas and holidays similar to HCC. 

HCC cost per night based on trial membership is  $ 476 per night ( 30% discount)


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Puff

I am not sure how you calculate your cost per night...please show your work.

Here are three possible calculations per night.

HCC TUG Special
$20,000 lost opportunity costs = $1,000 (assume 5%)
Annual Dues = $1,750
Nights = 7
Total cost = $2,750
$2,750 / 7 = $392 per night

PE Premiere Preview
$50,000 lost opportunity costs = $2,500 (assume 5%)
Annual Dues = $4,600
Nightly fee = 14 x $82 = $1,148
Nights = 14
Total cost = $5,748
$5,748 / 14 = $589 per night

The above two categories are DIRECT competitors offering a similar priced home location ($850k). However HCC is 33% cheaper than PE for these "trial memberships"

I find the following offer to be unique in the destination club world as they focus on $1.5-2m homes.

PE Platinum Preview
$100,000 lost opportunity costs = $5,000 (assume 5%)
Annual Dues = $6,900
Nightly fee = 14 x $138 = $1,932
Nights = 14
Total cost = $13,832
$13,832 / 14 = $988 per night


----------



## PerryM

*........*

This is great for those of you who wish to “kick the tires”.

I like the 100% cash back and no 2 in/1 out needed to leave.

Of course my next logical question would be…..


----------



## Iowa Rod

*Spring break as a holiday?*

This is the only reason why I did not join before. I would like to have the opportunity to travel during my childrens spring break. Next year it is March 16. What type of lever do I have to have to be able to travel during this time. With summer AAU baseball thats about the only time we can travel with our kids.
Rod


----------



## vineyarder

> This is the only reason why I did not join before. I would like to have the opportunity to travel during my childrens spring break. Next year it is March 16. What type of lever do I have to have to be able to travel during this time. With summer AAU baseball thats about the only time we can travel with our kids.





> PE Preview cost $50,000 ( fully refundable ) and 14 nights usage
> Also no christmas and holidays similar to HCC.



Only Christmas and New Years are "holidays" in Private Escapes; Spring Break, Presidents Day, etc. are all first come, first served, although there are restrictions on reciprocity between the 3 PE clubs during the peak periods - you can only book your own club during the "peak periods"...

The HCC special offer is very appealing (as a second club membership)... 

BTW, since one of their memberships gives you 25 days per year, if you book three 7 day vacations, how do you use your extra 4 days?  What are the restrictions on those?  Are they just short-notice, space-available type reservations?


----------



## puffpuff

Steamboat Bill said:


> Puff
> 
> I am not sure how you calculate your cost per night...please show your work.
> 
> Here are three possible calculations per night.
> 
> HCC TUG Special
> $20,000 lost opportunity costs = $1,000 (assume 5%)
> Annual Dues = $1,750
> Nights = 7
> Total cost = $2,750
> $2,750 / 7 = $392 per night
> 
> PE Premiere Preview
> $50,000 lost opportunity costs = $2,500 (assume 5%)
> Annual Dues = $4,600
> Nightly fee = 14 x $82 = $1,148
> Nights = 14
> Total cost = $5,748
> $5,748 / 14 = $589 per night
> 
> The above two categories are DIRECT competitors offering a similar priced home location ($850k). However HCC is 33% cheaper than PE for these "trial memberships"
> 
> I find the following offer to be unique in the destination club world as they focus on $1.5-2m homes.
> 
> PE Platinum Preview
> $100,000 lost opportunity costs = $5,000 (assume 5%)
> Annual Dues = $6,900
> Nightly fee = 14 x $138 = $1,932
> Nights = 14
> Total cost = $13,832
> $13,832 / 14 = $988 per night


Very interesting. I used the cost per day spreadsheet calcuator available from www.sherpareport.com.  Their default is 6% opportunity cost, and the calcuation comes out more like 7.9% on closer examination now that you have bought it up and i go back to recheck. Thanks for the catch.   I am not much of a mathematician. Glad you catch the error. Perhaps you can help by looking at their formula.


----------



## puffpuff

puffpuff said:


> Very interesting. I used the cost per day spreadsheet calcuator available from www.sherpareport.com.  Their default is 6% opportunity cost, and the calcuation comes out more like 7.9% on closer examination now that you have bought it up and i go back to recheck. Thanks for the catch.   I am not much of a mathematician. Glad you catch the error. Perhaps you can help by looking at their formula.


For those using the Sherpareport calcuator, I notice that if you plug in 4.12%  on top as opportunity cost, the calcuation will come out to be 5% inside the spreadsheet.


----------



## jerseygirl

How confident are you that the deposit is fully refundable?  Will the funds be held in escrow?  

I like the concept a lot, but I'm afraid I'm a bit of a resort person (e.g., every TS I own, except one, has a bar/restaurant on site).  I'm a condo person too ... a lot of my friends/co-workers who grew up "in the city" can't wait to have grass, trees, etc.  I grew up in suburbia and love that someone else takes care of what little grass we have ... the onsite concierge to sign for my packages ... trash pickup, etc.!  

In any event, I guess I like being around other happy vacationers ... love meeting new people at the pool, at the bar, etc.  I'm afraid we'll feel a little isolated in a private home.  Strange, I agree, but a concern for me nonetheless.


----------



## grupp

This really seems like a way for them to obtain short term financing without having to go to a financial institution. You loan them $20,000 for a year and pay $1,750. Instead of interest payments they give you a week at one of their very nice properties. 

Might be a good deal, if you get your $20,000 back. But I would not invest any money you can't afford to lose. 

Gary


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Let's get real here...this is not about a destination club wanting to leverage $20k...it is an excellent targeted marketing idea designed to persuade TUGers that may own high end timeshares to jump ship to the destination club world. This is a break even deal for HCC at best. Their ultimate goal is to increase membership and increase their portfolio of properties. Very simple concept really.

Accodring to ARDA, the average timeshare costs $16,000 and joining HCC is actually CHEAPER than that and offers a far superior product.

To be fair and objective, I also like Exclusive Resorts, Ultimate Resorts, and Private Escapes, but High Country Club is the ONLY destination club that has actually reached out to the TUG community and is the only club that has a price point that competes with timeshares.

Joining HCC is MUCH cheaper than buying Harborside!

I really like Exclusive Resorts, but I am not willing to pay $1,600 per day for 2 weeks vacation for the rest of my life, but over 2,500 people are.


----------



## m61376

jerseygirl said:


> How confident are you that the deposit is fully refundable?  Will the funds be held in escrow?
> 
> I like the concept a lot, but I'm afraid I'm a bit of a resort person (e.g., every TS I own, except one, has a bar/restaurant on site).  I'm a condo person too ... a lot of my friends/co-workers who grew up "in the city" can't wait to have grass, trees, etc.  I grew up in suburbia and love that someone else takes care of what little grass we have ... the onsite concierge to sign for my packages ... trash pickup, etc.!
> 
> In any event, I guess I like being around other happy vacationers ... love meeting new people at the pool, at the bar, etc.  I'm afraid we'll feel a little isolated in a private home.  Strange, I agree, but a concern for me nonetheless.



Not so strange...or at least we're strange together  . While there is an appeal to a more private surrounding, I too enjoy the people around me at a resort and am not sure if I would find the properties too isolating. I'd enjoy the more luxurious accomodations but am not sure if I would find them too isolating and, for us, the trade-off might not be worth it. Thought I was the only crazy one.


----------



## grupp

Steamboat Bill said:


> Let's get real here...this is not about a destination club wanting to leverage $20k....



I guess we will have to disagree on this point.  

Gary


----------



## vineyarder

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Steamboat Bill
> Let's get real here...this is not about a destination club wanting to leverage $20k....
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will have to disagree on this point.
Click to expand...


Not being a member of HCC, but looking at the numbers, I would guess that HCC would consider this special promotion as wildly successful if 20 TUGgers took advantage of it, which would bring them a cash influx of all of $400K, peanuts for an organization with $30M in real estate, and probably greatly offset by the personnel costs and hassles of orienting all these new people, answering their questions, adding them to mailing lists and setting up online accounts, etc.  It would seem much more realistic that they reasonably expect that >90% of people taking advantage of this promotion will end up becoming full members at the end of the year, and they are doing this solely as a membership drive.  Sure, they could do a 'free-trial' promotion without a deposit (i.e. pay us $2000 and we'll let you try out one of your residences for a week), but psychologically, putting down $20K now, makes it alot easier to plunk down another $10K or $20K in a year in order to become a full member.  Just my thoughts as an outsider to the club, but it seems like a clever promotion, not a scheme...


----------



## Bourne

Steamboat Bill said:


> Let's get real here...this is not about a destination club wanting to leverage $20k...it is an excellent targeted marketing idea designed to persuade TUGers that may own high end timeshares to jump ship to the destination club world. This is a break even deal for HCC at best. Their ultimate goal is to increase membership and increase their portfolio of properties. Very simple concept really.
> 
> Accodring to ARDA, the average timeshare costs $16,000 and joining HCC is actually CHEAPER than that and offers a far superior product.
> 
> To be fair and objective, I also like Exclusive Resorts, Ultimate Resorts, and Private Escapes, but High Country Club is the ONLY destination club that has actually reached out to the TUG community and is the only club that has a price point that competes with timeshares.
> 
> Joining HCC is MUCH cheaper than buying Harborside!




This is a greart deal for someone who is considering purchasing Four Seasons, Hilton, Marriott or SPG timeshares at the top tier. 

The dues are comparable and and you get 100% money back. If you like it, shell out an extra 10K and and get 15 days effectively reducing the cost per week to 15K apiece.

IMHO, the 80% return of assets is a good deal when compared to buying timeshares from developers.


----------



## travelguy

*The glass is almost full, not slighty empty!*



vineyarder said:


> Not being a member of HCC, but looking at the numbers, I would guess that HCC would consider this special promotion as wildly successful if 20 TUGgers took advantage of it, which would bring them a cash influx of all of $400K, peanuts for an organization with $30M in real estate, and probably greatly offset by the personnel costs and hassles of orienting all these new people, answering their questions, adding them to mailing lists and setting up online accounts, etc.  It would seem much more realistic that they reasonably expect that >90% of people taking advantage of this promotion will end up becoming full members at the end of the year, and they are doing this solely as a membership drive.  Sure, they could do a 'free-trial' promotion without a deposit (i.e. pay us $2000 and we'll let you try out one of your residences for a week), but psychologically, putting down $20K now, makes it alot easier to plunk down another $10K or $20K in a year in order to become a full member.  Just my thoughts as an outsider to the club, but it seems like a clever promotion, not a scheme...



I believe that you are correct.  I can't believe that anyone would believe that this is a scheme to come up with cash.  I find it funny that no one made these accusations about the PE plan which is similar to the High Country Club plan except that it requires 250% more cash! 

Anyone that is paying close attention would know that High Country Club has great momentum and is adding members at a fast pace which is giving them incredible cash flow.  On top of that, they are in their second round of PPM which has them swimming in cash.  Anyone who has questions should do some due diligence, sign a NDA, check out the financial information and see for themselves.

This is a brilliant sales promotion in that it:
A) Qualifies the potential member by requiring cash upfront and charging a reasonable amount for the property use.
B) Provides potential members with an actual HCC property experience, not a cheap tour by a high pressure salesman.
C) Allows the potential member a year to make a buying decision.  Again no high pressure.
D) Locks in the pricing at the current rate allowing the potential member to delay the buying decision without penalty.  Many of us wish we had this opportunity when we were considering membership (as we watched prices go up as HCC added members)
E) Allows potential members who decide against membership to get a full refund and walk away clean (again, I don't believe that cash will be an issue for HCC today or a year from now).

I was wondering how the DC industry would market the DC experience with integrity while still providing an efficient sales mechanism.  This High Country Club plan appears to achieve that.  Yet another way that many DCs are separating themselves from the sleazy, murky world of timeshare sales.

(These are my opinions from closely watching the DC industry and my personal experience from High Country Club membership.)


----------



## Steamboat Bill

travelguy said:


> This is a brilliant sales promotion



I agree. 

When you consider the costs of sales and marketing for a destination club (or even a timeshare)....HCC is making this offer to TUG users with no immediate cost to HCC. It is an example of working smarter, not harder. There is no pressure, bait and switch, no tricks or slight of hand, and no free ticket offers to a theme park of your choice. 

Anyone familiar with the Web 2.0 concepts understands the power of social networks and word of mouth....just ask the guys at YouTube.


----------



## steve b

Let's not forget that many High Country Properties are located in Resort Communities with full amenities.  We leave Saturday to the Villa Renassaince condominium in the Turks and Caicos Islands.  This is a full resort run as a Hotel with prices starting at 850.00 per night for a 2 bedroom unit.  This property is truely beachfront on Grace Bay, one of the World's greatest beaches.  
steve b


----------



## Bourne

And so is the Cabo location within Villa La Estancia...


----------



## travelguy

*$20K for one week at High Country Club properties?*

I have been reading TUG threads about some premier timeshares (ex: PerryM - PH Vegas) and I realized that High Country Club is offering the equivalent of one week of super-high end, 2-4bd timeshare for only $20K!  The annual fee of $1750 is high but in line with Four Seasons, etc.  And there is no depreciation with the 100% deposit refund.

I realize that this is a TUG special from HCC, but wouldn't it be a good idea if they made this a permanent membership option to compliment their multi-week memberships?  I'm sure they would reduce the deposit refund to 80% but it's still a killer deal for someone looking for one week.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

travelguy said:


> I have been reading TUG threads about some premier timeshares (ex: PerryM - PH Vegas) and I realized that High Country Club is offering the equivalent of one week of super-high end, 2-4bd timeshare for only $20K!  The annual fee of $1750 is high but in line with Four Seasons, etc.  And there is no depreciation with the 100% deposit refund.
> 
> I realize that this is a TUG special from HCC, but wouldn't it be a good idea if they made this a permanent membership option to compliment their multi-week memberships?  I'm sure they would reduce the deposit refund to 80% but it's still a killer deal for someone looking for one week.



It is a GREAT deal for anyone except the current HCC owners. When I spoke with Heath about this, this is pure and smiple a cheap marketing plan with the hopes of getting them to upgrade to a higher membership category. The TUG special is over on Aug 31, 2007  and travel must be before 12 months. I doubt they will keep the 1 week member as a "official category"

I like the private membership because there is a chance that a week may go unused and leave availability. If HCC gets flooded with 1 and 2 week members, then they for sure will use all their time.

One of the tricks of DCs is that a 30-45 night member may only use 21-25 nights. I know this is blasphmy on TUG to let a week go to waste, but DC owners do not think the same as TS owners.


----------



## pwrshift

Came across this article that might be of interest or concern:

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/8cee4342-bc51-11db-9cbc-0000779e2340.html

I guess I feel safer that Marriott won't go broke than DC companies.

Brian


----------



## Bourne

The FT article beats the same old tune about T&H. It was a unique case and T&H paid the price for it. 

There are hundreds of timeshare companies that went bankrupt too in the past 20 years. It does not make Hilton, Mariott & FS any worse for a timeshare purchase. 

At the end, you have to have a sound business plan, good management and an ability to deliver. The ER, UR, PE and HCC of the DC industry do that.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

I also agree that that article is OLD NEWS and the T&H problems are well documented so the new clubs do not make the same mistakes twice. 

Even with a meltdown of T&H, 600 members joined UR and were able to continue to enjoy destination club membership.


----------



## PerryM

Steamboat Bill said:


> I also agree that that article is OLD NEWS and the T&H problems are well documented so the new clubs do not make the same mistakes twice.
> 
> Even with a meltdown of T&H, 600 members joined UR and were able to continue to enjoy destination club membership.



But the question is, did the folks on the Titanic just switch to the Lusitania?


----------



## travelguy

Steamboat Bill said:


> It is a GREAT deal for anyone except the current HCC owners. When I spoke with Heath about this, this is pure and smiple a cheap marketing plan with the hopes of getting them to upgrade to a higher membership category. The TUG special is over on Aug 31, 2007  and travel must be before 12 months. I doubt they will keep the 1 week member as a "official category"
> 
> I like the private membership because there is a chance that a week may go unused and leave availability. If HCC gets flooded with 1 and 2 week members, then they for sure will use all their time.
> 
> One of the tricks of DCs is that a 30-45 night member may only use 21-25 nights. I know this is blasphmy on TUG to let a week go to waste, but DC owners do not think the same as TS owners.



Good point about 1 week members using all their time and affecting availability.  At $20K a week it's the equivalent of $130K for a 6 1/2 week Private membership or TWICE the cash for HCC.  That means that they could count three one-week memberships as a full "member" for the member-to-property ratio.   More cash and more members for HCC means more properties in more places for us current members!


----------



## myip

Steamboat Bill said:


> This is HOT news for TUGers!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> High Country Club is proud to announce a one year trial membership that is only available to TUGers for a limited time.
> 
> Starting June 1, 2007 until August 31, 2007, any user of TUG will be able to join the fastest growing and lowest priced Destination Club in the world…..High Country Club . With over 240 members, High Country Club’s portfolio includes 30 homes in 26 destinations across the globe that have an average value of $850,000 each.
> 
> Details:
> 7 nights of use (Travel is subject to the club rules & regulations)
> Travel must be within one year of joining
> Holiday use not included unless booked within 30 days of travel
> $20,000 Membership deposit (100% refundable)
> $1,750 Annual dues
> No housekeeping or extra nightly fees
> Lock-in current membership rates now
> Full use of web site
> Concierge and travel planning services included
> 
> Fine Print:
> This limited offer is only for TUGers and will not be posted on the HCC web site. A completed application with payment must be received by HCC between June 1 and August 31, 2007.  Members will be able to travel for seven nights to one HCC location and must be completed within one year of joining. TUG members will be able to upgrade their membership to an Associate, Affiliate, Private, or Corporate membership at any time before August 31, 2008 and lock-in the current rates as of June 1, 2007. TUG members that decide not to upgrade their membership will receive a 100% refund of their membership deposit on August 31, 2008.



After the first year, is this membership continue as 1 week usage.  Do I have to upgrade assoicate membership for 15 days usage @30K?


----------



## Steamboat Bill

myip said:


> After the first year, is this membership continue as 1 week usage.  Do I have to upgrade assoicate membership for 15 days usage @30K?



My understanding is that this is a one year offering and you will have to upgrade to a higher category (2 weeks or more) or you will get a 100% refund.

If you upgrade to the $30k membership, you will simply have to pay an extra $10k and the extra annual dues.

This is really a great deal for TUGers and I am surprised that MORE people are not jumping for joy at this offer. I read other threads about people paying TONS of money for an Atlantis timeshare and this TUG offer much better value.


----------



## travelguy

myip said:


> After the first year, is this membership continue as 1 week usage.  Do I have to upgrade assoicate membership for 15 days usage @30K?



Bill is correct that the TUG Special Deal as written requires an upgrade to Associate Membership after the first year or a reimbursement of your membership fee.  

However, I would contact Heath at High Country Club if you would like only a one week HCC membership.  HCC has been very focused on introducing timeshare owners to the advantages of High Country Club ownership and has been very flexible to accommodate members in many cases.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Has anyone joined under this special offering?


----------



## nigam

Not yet, but I'm considering it...



Steamboat Bill said:


> Has anyone joined under this special offering?


----------



## whatmough

nigam said:


> Not yet, but I'm considering it...


nigam,
hpoefully when you consider it, you won't beat it to death like a lot of the over-analysis you read here.  This is a no brainer.  Yes, there is some risk is everything that is new, but where else can you get a week in a home in some great destinations that puts any timeshare you can name to shame for a low MF and they give you your $20K back if your not happy?  Would any timeshare make that offer?  And if you like it, you can pony up a bit more and get another couple of weeks.  WOW!!!


----------



## puffpuff

whatmough said:


> nigam,
> hpoefully when you consider it, you won't beat it to death like a lot of the over-analysis you read here.  This is a no brainer.  Yes, there is some risk is everything that is new, but where else can you get a week in a home in some great destinations that puts any timeshare you can name to shame for a low MF and they give you your $20K back if your not happy?  Would any timeshare make that offer?  And if you like it, you can pony up a bit more and get another couple of weeks.  WOW!!!


Agreed. This is an opportunity of a lifetime. !! Come next year and when you see the higher memebership price / annual dues  and you will see what a great deal this is. 

PS> I dont work for HCC and derive no benefit whatsover.


----------



## grupp

*Expanding Trial Membership*

Guess the TUG Special isn't exclusive just to TUG members anymore. 

http://www.highcountryclub.com/membership/Trial_Membership.asp 

Gary


----------



## Steamboat Bill

grupp said:


> Guess the TUG Special isn't exclusive just to TUG members anymore.
> 
> http://www.highcountryclub.com/membership/Trial_Membership.asp
> 
> Gary



Thanks for pointing that out to me....It was offered ONLY to TUG members (at first) and I guess they liked the idea so much, they expanded it to everyone.

The one omission, that they originally offered to TUG is: "Lock-in current membership rates now"

This, in essence, is CHEAP advertising for them as it gives potential members an opportunity to try out the club. It is NOT a huge money maker for the club (IMHO).


----------



## ral

*Last Minute Access?*

What is the policy for "Last Minute Access"? Do all memberships have access to "Last Minute Access" in addition to the given nights for each membership (15 nights, 25 nights, 45 nights, 42 nights)?


----------



## Bourne

All membership levels have access to Last Minute Reservations. 

If I understand your question correctly, the answer is that only Private membership has unlimited usage. Any days booked including last minute reservations will count against allotted days. Once the allotted 45 days are used, a private member can book ulimited Last minute reservations.


----------



## pwrshift

Nice to see you back Bourne.   Thought we had lost you.

Brian


----------



## oldkey

*Has a private member here....*

.....on Tug actually burned through their 45 days and then used last minute opportunities (for the cost of cleaning?) Seems to me that someone who had the time (maybe retired, or could work from the road) could do well with this instead of a second home. Colorado, in the summer, could work out well I would think. Last minute means within a week, correct? Is a last minute reservation a week if available? If you have all your days reserved but not used yet, can you start using last minute reservations.....or must you have actually used all of your days? I ask these questions because I would want to do the above....and wonder if it therefore makes a difference as to when I would start my membership.....what time of the year.


----------



## Bourne

I do remember reading a review of a Private Escapes member on Helium that ended up using 52+ days. 

Unlike PE, HCC members do not have to pay cleaning fees/daily usage fees. The dues are the only thing you pay on an annual basis. 

Yes, last minute means within a week. Following are examples of a few weeks available for Last minute reservation this week. 

Wailea-Maui:  Saturday, June 30th to Saturday, July 7th
Telluride:  Tuesday, June 26th to Friday, June 29th


I never went away. Just posting info, not opinions


----------



## pwrshift

One of the advantages I have booking my Marriott weeks 13 months ahead is that it's real easy to get business/first class air seats on FF miles 330 days ahead.  As you get closer to the check in date, such as you're suggesting above with DC's, it's next to impossible to get air on points.

Why do they place time restrictions like this?

Brian


----------



## LisaH

pwrshift said:


> One of the advantages I have booking my Marriott weeks 13 months ahead is that it's real easy to get business/first class air seats on FF miles 330 days ahead.  As you get closer to the check in date, such as you're suggesting above with DC's, it's next to impossible to get air on points.
> 
> Why do they place time restrictions like this?
> 
> Brian



Actually last minute reward seats are not that difficult. Last Thursday, I booked round-trip saver business class tickets with United for a friend to go to Paris today. Needless to say I made my friend really happy.   She told me that she would take a bite of the desserts for me on the flights  

Also, my family of four has been on the waiting list for a direct flight back from Kauai for July 14th since I booked the reward tickets 11 month ago. We were cleared two weeks ago


----------



## oldkey

*To Lisa's point.....*

.....I am amazed at how well you can actually do last minute. I have been to Hawaii, Europe and all over the US within the last two weeks with FFs....but....never when I really needed to! The key, of course, is to be flexible and keep trying. 

It's kinda neat actually to "plan" your big vacations, but let luck happen for a couple of extra vacations each year....even if you have to "work"  while there. I can't wait until my 10th grader is off to college and my wife and I can travel last minute. I get the feeling that many retired couples travel just this way.....


----------



## LisaH

Well, for my friend's Paris trip, it was a spur of the moment thing. In fact, after I secured the flights for her, she was also able to find a really good rental for a 1BR apt on Left Bank near Latin Quarter.

For our family's Kauai trip, I had a red-eye flight scheduled to leave on the same day. We have been wait-listed for the direct flight since I booked our original flights 11 months ago and it was just cleared recently. So, not much risk here if it didn't clear. The new schedule just makes our trip a lot easier to take...


----------



## caribbeansun

Ah yes but try booking on Errorplan - getting seats at the best of times is very difficult and seems to be getting harder all the time.  I tried to book flights to Cayman the other day and it wouldn't let me because the airport isn't set up to accept e-tickets which means you have to call the call center, wait for 45 minutes to talk to someone and then pay an extra $50 because you called them instead of booking on-line, which in this case you can't do.


----------



## whatmough

oldkey said:


> .....on Tug actually burned through their 45 days and then used last minute opportunities (for the cost of cleaning?) Seems to me that someone who had the time (maybe retired, or could work from the road) could do well with this instead of a second home. Colorado, in the summer, could work out well I would think. Last minute means within a week, correct? Is a last minute reservation a week if available? If you have all your days reserved but not used yet, can you start using last minute reservations.....or must you have actually used all of your days? I ask these questions because I would want to do the above....and wonder if it therefore makes a difference as to when I would start my membership.....what time of the year.



My year with HCC doesn't end until July 1 and I have already used 48 days or 3 over the 45 for private membership.  In Colorado, it may be possible to use last minute reservations to great advantage especially if your member year ends in an off peak period and you are willing to move around.  I believe that last minute res do count against your yearly max as long as you have unused days available.


----------



## oldkey

So did you pay the cleaning fee for the extra three days beyond your 45? 

My goal is to ski/beach it January - May, going to Colorado in the summer when possible. Looks like if I'm going to join, late summer or fall might be the time to join so as to be using last minute reservations during Colorado's slow time.


----------



## VacationPro

Steamboat Bill said:


> This is HOT news for TUGers!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> High Country Club is proud to announce a one year trial membership that is only available to TUGers for a limited time.



I noticed this "Trial Membership" is on the home page of HCC, so I guess either the promotion with TUG was very successful and they want to offer it to everybody, or they are disappointed and hoping to get more trial members.

http://www.highcountryclub.com/


----------



## Steamboat Bill

VacationPro said:


> I noticed this "Trial Membership" is on the home page of HCC, so I guess either the promotion with TUG was very successful and they want to offer it to everybody, or they are disappointed and hoping to get more trial members.
> 
> http://www.highcountryclub.com/



It was offered to TUG first and then expanded to everyone after about a month. I think they had 10-15 new members with this plan.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH

Steamboat Bill said:


> My understanding is that this is a one year offering and you will have to upgrade to a higher category (2 weeks or more) or you will get a 100% refund.
> 
> If you upgrade to the $30k membership, you will simply have to pay an extra $10k and the extra annual dues.
> 
> This is really a great deal for TUGers and I am surprised that MORE people are not jumping for joy at this offer. I read other threads about people paying TONS of money for an Atlantis timeshare and this TUG offer much better value.




When you upgrade do you pay the difference based on today's pricing - or on the then current pricing?


----------



## travelguy

GOLFNBEACH said:


> When you upgrade do you pay the difference based on today's pricing - or on the then current pricing?



"lock-in the current rates as of June 1, 2007" = Today's pricing as I interpret this.


----------



## vineyarder

*Back on Board*



> "lock-in the current rates as of June 1, 2007" = Today's pricing as I interpret this.



Per Heath at HCC, this is correct...

Well after spending the whole summer traveling, I am back home (and back on the TUGboard) and ready to plan further trips, so I am spending the next couple days deciding on DC options (and cleaning out the garage)...  Before I left for the summer I was pretty certain that I'd join the HCC trial membership as a supplement to my Private Escapes membership, but now I'm awfully tempted by the thread about Distinctive Holiday Homes, what with the yachts and international destinations.  Certainly HCC is the 'safer' option due to size, stability and track record, but DHH is certainly attractive at the charter pricing currently offered...  Has anyone else compared the two?  I'll also ask on the DHH thread...


----------



## Kagehitokiri

> Per Heath at HCC, this is correct...


 another great reason for anyone even _considering_ HCC to join the trial before Friday. last minute availability seems to be no problem, and youre locked in to current prices for 1 year. which could save you a lot, depending on how many new members join in that timeframe. have they given current members any kind of timeline with regards to price increases?

vineyarder, that was kind of my intention with the thread on DHH, to let people know about it, because the entry price is comparable to HCC. and their deposits are doubling at the end of September. also, in case you havent been following the thread, the CEO actually joined and is addressing questions/concerns.

personally, im watching these clubs as they expand >
-DHH
-Worldwide Private Residences
-Lusso Collection
-Ciel


----------



## GOLFNBEACH

Did you know the Membership Agreement includes the following clause:

High Country Club has the right to cancel Member's Membership at any time by  notifying Member of the cancellation and refunding one hundred percent (100%) of member's Initiation Fee.

I realize that most folks are more concerned about the Member's right to cancel, however, HCC could excercise their right to cancel membersips purchased at lower introductary rates and add members at more profitable rates in the future.


----------



## Kagehitokiri

GOLFNBEACH said:


> High Country Club has the right to cancel Member's Membership at any time



i would imagine its a common clause, especially for clubs that are "invite only."

but there is no real incentive, especially for HCC, to do so.

IIRC Exclusive Resorts is still currently waitlisting, and some of their charter members have plans with more nights etc. that _could_ be an incentive to do this, if its in their contract. but they havent. 

HCC has been around about 2 years now i believe, during which there have been no huge fee increases. 

and when a club's annual membership fees are increased, it affects all members.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH

Kagehitokiri said:


> i would imagine its a common clause, especially for clubs that are "invite only."
> 
> but there is no real incentive, especially for HCC, to do so.
> 
> IIRC Exclusive Resorts is still currently waitlisting, and some of their charter members have plans with more nights etc. that _could_ be an incentive to do this, if its in their contract. but they havent.
> 
> HCC has been around about 2 years now i believe, during which there have been no huge fee increases.
> 
> and when a club's annual membership fees are increased, it affects all members.



The "incentive" for HCC to cancel could be to eliminate early members who paid less and add new members at higher membership fees and higher annual dues.

HCC's membership fees have tripled since the introduction of the club.


----------



## Kagehitokiri

the private membership originally launched at $20K/$7200 in Q3 2005.

http://highcountryclub.com/pdf/featured/03_06_Cabo.pdf
4/1/06 - private increased from $20K/$7200 to $30K/$7200. (50 members)

http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/333-high-country-club-joins-century-club
8/15/06 - private increased from $30K/$7200 to $50K/$8400. (100 members)

this past summer it increased from $50K/$8400 to $60K/$8400.

http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/566-high-country-club-ceo-responds-to-our-concern (2/13/07)


> We are well underway with our plan to raise our pricing to the $100k pricing within the next couple of years.



dont annual fee increases apply to all members?


----------



## Steamboat Bill

GOLFNBEACH said:


> The "incentive" for HCC to cancel could be to eliminate early members who paid less and add new members at higher membership fees and higher annual dues.
> 
> HCC's membership fees have tripled since the introduction of the club.



I HIGHLY doubt that HCC or any Destination Club would penalize the early adopters that bought in low by kicking them out of the club. This is more fantasy than reality.

All DCs start low prices and RAPIDLY increase the buy-in fee as they get to certain milestones like 50, 100, 150 members etc. This is a common DC practice where it really does pay to get in early.


----------



## saluki

Kagehitokiri said:


> dont annual fee increases apply to all members?



The HCC membership dues increase on a percentage basis. There is an annual cap on the increase (CPI + 2% max). So, your increase is a function of your individual existing dues.


----------



## Kagehitokiri

gotcha, thanks saluki.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

saluki said:


> The HCC membership dues increase on a percentage basis. There is an annual cap on the increase (CPI + 2% max). So, your increase is a function of your individual existing dues.



This is a huge advantage as most annual dues for Marriott timeshares went up 15% last year.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH

Steamboat Bill said:


> This is a huge advantage as most annual dues for Marriott timeshares went up 15% last year.



In theory.  The agreement states that...The Club retains the rights at any time and from time to time to amend these Rules and Regulations...

In other words, HCC will probably keep to the terms of the agreement as long as they are profitable and things are working out well for them.  If maintenace costs increase beacuse of uninsured losses, higher operating costs, or whatever reason...they can and will increse the annual fee or change the terms of the agreement.


----------



## LTTravel

Kagehitokiri said:


> the private membership originally launched at $20K/$7200 in Q3 2005.
> 
> http://highcountryclub.com/pdf/featured/03_06_Cabo.pdf
> 4/1/06 - private increased from $20K/$7200 to $30K/$7200. (50 members)
> 
> http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/333-high-country-club-joins-century-club
> 8/15/06 - private increased from $30K/$7200 to $50K/$8400. (100 members)
> 
> this past summer it increased from $50K/$8400 to $60K/$8400.
> 
> http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/566-high-country-club-ceo-responds-to-our-concern (2/13/07)
> 
> 
> dont annual fee increases apply to all members?




The first 100 members were also "equity" members and they receive 80% of the current membership fee on exit. Someone who joined for $20,000 can now get 80% of $60,000 or $48,000 on exit. I think that HCC will commit to their limit of 2% over CPI and do not have  much incentive  to get rid of early members. Those who are early adopters of DC's got great deals, but then again, the risk is very high for a new club. Quintess charter membership was $325,000 with a return of 80% of current membership on exit. It is up to $375,000 and going up to $395,000 soon. The charter membership period, however, is over. And Lusso, though expensive, gives you 100% of your membership fee plus 50% of the increase in fee. But I think that they may change that after the first 100 members. It started at $325,000 and is going up to $395,000 in September. They are very near or may be past that point now. It is still  a good deal if you have the money, risk and like what they offer. DHH is sounding like a good deal right now also. I think that HCC still, at current prices, offers a great product.


----------



## Kagehitokiri

> The first 100 [HCC] members were also "equity" members



interesting. i presume some TUG members made it? 

that also raises the point that clubs would never have an incentive to terminate equity members, because theyd be paying out assets.


----------



## travelguy

LTTravel said:


> The first 100 members were also "equity" members and they receive 80% of the current membership fee on exit. Someone who joined for $20,000 can now get 80% of $60,000 or $48,000 on exit. I think that HCC will commit to their limit of 2% over CPI and do not have  much incentive  to get rid of early members. Those who are early adopters of DC's got great deals, but then again, the risk is very high for a new club. Quintess charter membership was $325,000 with a return of 80% of current membership on exit. It is up to $375,000 and going up to $395,000 soon. The charter membership period, however, is over. And Lusso, though expensive, gives you 100% of your membership fee plus 50% of the increase in fee. But I think that they may change that after the first 100 members. It started at $325,000 and is going up to $395,000 in September. They are very near or may be past that point now. It is still  a good deal if you have the money, risk and like what they offer. DHH is sounding like a good deal right now also. I think that HCC still, at current prices, offers a great product.



In addition, many of the early members of HCC are investors in HCC outside of their memberships.  Twice now HCC has offered investment opportunities to it's members.  IMHO, this is better than a membership in an equity DC because it's a pure form investment with appropriate risk and return!


----------



## travelguy

GOLFNBEACH said:


> Did you know the Membership Agreement includes the following clause:
> 
> High Country Club has the right to cancel Member's Membership at any time by  notifying Member of the cancellation and refunding one hundred percent (100%) of member's Initiation Fee.
> 
> I realize that most folks are more concerned about the Member's right to cancel, however, HCC could excercise their right to cancel membersips purchased at lower introductary rates and add members at more profitable rates in the future.



Unlike timeshares, condos or other vacation property ownership that includes the transfer-of-ownership, DCs retain ownership of the properties and must have the ability to protect their investment, and therefore contain costs for their members.  This clause is specifically to give the DC the right to terminate a member who violates club rules and/or damages the DCs investment.  Granted it's a wide open clause but this is a membership agreement and not a thirty page commercial lease which requires total specificity.  As a member, I want the DC to be able to protect it's investment and maintain it's cost efficiency.


----------



## Kagehitokiri

deposit based equity has a much higher potential return, but it does require you to resign.


----------



## travelguy

Kagehitokiri said:


> deposit based equity has a much higher potential return, but it does require you to resign.



I don't think you would say that if you did any due diligence with the HCC PPM.  Think real estate appreciation vs. IPO with cash dividends!


----------



## Kagehitokiri

i guess i phrased that badly, i mean percentage wise.

how did they structure the investment?


----------



## vineyarder

*Newest HCC member*

Well, I stretched it out to the last minute, but did join as a trial member yesterday!  As I see it, HCC and PE are very complementary clubs; PE is light on ski destinations whereas HCC is heavy on them; HCC has the fixed 7 night advanced reservation rule, which prevents a long weekend reservation from blocking two one week reservations, but PE allows short breaks to be booked far in advance... PE allows 2 week stays, where HCC only allows that in afew destinations... and in destinations where the 2 clubs both have homes (Cabo, Punta Mita, Outer Banks, La Costa, NYC, Tuscany, Turks, etc) we have the flexibility to use whichever club has an opening when we want to travel, and in some locations one club has the bigger home but the other club has the better views, so we can choose based on how many are traveling with us as to which best suits our needs.  Both clubs are very open & transparent, with very accessible management and a fair degree of flexibility, and both seem fiscally conservative.  Hopefully it will work out as well in real life as it seems to on paper!  At this point I am hoping to use my trial week at either Costa Rica, Puerto Vallarta, or Playa del Carmen, so I can't wait to see pictures as the properties come on line...  Any feedback on the Playa Del Carmen property?


----------



## LTTravel

vineyarder said:


> Well, I stretched it out to the last minute, but did join as a trial member yesterday!  As I see it, HCC and PE are very complementary clubs; PE is light on ski destinations whereas HCC is heavy on them; HCC has the fixed 7 night advanced reservation rule, which prevents a long weekend reservation from blocking two one week reservations, but PE allows short breaks to be booked far in advance... PE allows 2 week stays, where HCC only allows that in afew destinations... and in destinations where the 2 clubs both have homes (Cabo, Punta Mita, Outer Banks, La Costa, NYC, Tuscany, Turks, etc) we have the flexibility to use whichever club has an opening when we want to travel, and in some locations one club has the bigger home but the other club has the better views, so we can choose based on how many are traveling with us as to which best suits our needs.  Both clubs are very open & transparent, with very accessible management and a fair degree of flexibility, and both seem fiscally conservative.  Hopefully it will work out as well in real life as it seems to on paper!  At this point I am hoping to use my trial week at either Costa Rica, Puerto Vallarta, or Playa del Carmen, so I can't wait to see pictures as the properties come on line...  Any feedback on the Playa Del Carmen property?



Congratulations on your membership.  I think that you will enjoy it. I envy you, a member of Marriott, 4-Seasons, Private Escapes and now HCC. You must have alot of free time. I can't wait till I get to that point. I have not stayed at the properties but I have seen them from the outside. You have just one week to evaluate your membership so remember the following about the destinations if you have not been. The Costa Rica property is in Guanacaste and probably not oceanfront. Costa Rica has two seasons, summer and winter, or dry and wet. Wet season is from May to October and dry from October to May. February to May gets VERY HOT. The best time of the year to go is in January. It is in the dry season but not too hot. If you go in April, you may not like it. Though our summer is their rainy season, the temperatures are actually cooler (high 80's as opposed to the 90's) but it rains nearly every day after 2 PM. The sun rises at 5 AM and you have to plan accordingly. Costa Rica is an activity destination, surfing, visitng the volcano, Zip lines, etc. The beaches are not great swimming beaches or pretty. They are good surfing beaches. There is no night life. Their properties in Puerto Vallarta will be either the Villa la Estancia in Neuvo Vallarta or the Punta Mita property. The Villa la Estancia is a very nice 2 bedroom condo. I saw it when they were building it.  Nuevo Vallarta is a "planned" resort area in the middle of the Bay of Banderas, near the airport and about 20 minutes from downtown Puerto Vallarta but an easy drive. There are many restaurants, activities and night life in downtown Puerto Vallarta and some in the area of Nuevo Vallarta. The Punta Mita property I suspect will be very nice home in the Punta Mita development. Remember that this is on the northernmost point of the Bay of Banderas and about a 1 hour drive from downtown Puerto Vallarta. It can be an annoying drive, especially at night. There are not many restaurants or activities in the area. This area is now developing. You can see from the photos that the Playa del Carmen residence is right on the water. Playa del Carmen is not at all like the other Mexican destinations like Cancun, Puerto Vallarta or Cabo. It is a small town with a little European and South American flair(you will be able to spot some speedo's on the men). From your unit you can walk to restaurants and you are right on the beach. The beach is nice but minimal wave activity and not as blue as Cancun. The waves are subdued by the Island of Cozumel which you can see from the home. There are many things to do. If you have been to these destinations this won't be useful to you but I want to make sure you are not disappointed because you are picking the home alone and not the home and location combination.


----------



## Kagehitokiri

LTTravel, if you dont mind me asking, do you work with HCC, or another developer / in the industry? definitely nice to have you here as a resource 

Nuevo Vallarta >
http://villalaestancia.com/cms/nuevo-vallarta/2bedroom

Costa Rica > 
http://www.reservaconchal.com/
(probably going to be a condo, oceanview = toss up)

Costa Rica and Playa del Carmen are 3BR VS 2BR in Vallarta / Cabo.

i believe HCC also has 3 ski-in/ski-out townhomes - Beaver Creek(3BR), Keystone(4BR), Telluride(3BR)

i hope the trial combines well with PE  i definitely am thinking the same sorts of things in terms of joining more than one club for maximum flexibility/use.


----------



## LTTravel

Kagehitokiri said:


> LTTravel, if you dont mind me asking, do you work with HCC, or another developer / in the industry? definitely nice to have you here as a resource
> 
> Nuevo Vallarta >
> http://villalaestancia.com/cms/nuevo-vallarta/2bedroom
> 
> Costa Rica >
> http://www.reservaconchal.com/
> (probably going to be a condo, oceanview = toss up)



I just travel alot. My son, now 17, is looking into getting into the hospitality business and is always checking out new places. I am looking forward to dropping my workload, now 90 hours per week, so that I can travel more.


----------



## Kagehitokiri

gotcha. im also looking forward to having more flexibility, for things like space available travel. thats an additional factor for me beyond wanting to see how the clubs im watching expand.


----------



## vineyarder

*HCC Trial membership extended indefinately*

Just as an FYI, it appears that the trial membership has been extended indefinately; the 'expires August 31, 2007' has been removed from the website; unclear from the website whether the trial membership still locks in the current plan rates...


----------



## vineyarder

> I have not stayed at the properties but I have seen them from the outside. You have just one week to evaluate your membership so remember the following about the destinations if you have not been. The Costa Rica property is in Guanacaste and probably not oceanfront. Costa Rica has two seasons, summer and winter, or dry and wet. Wet season is from May to October and dry from October to May. February to May gets VERY HOT. The best time of the year to go is in January. It is in the dry season but not too hot. If you go in April, you may not like it. Though our summer is their rainy season, the temperatures are actually cooler (high 80's as opposed to the 90's) but it rains nearly every day after 2 PM. The sun rises at 5 AM and you have to plan accordingly. Costa Rica is an activity destination, surfing, visitng the volcano, Zip lines, etc. The beaches are not great swimming beaches or pretty. They are good surfing beaches. There is no night life. Their properties in Puerto Vallarta will be either the Villa la Estancia in Neuvo Vallarta or the Punta Mita property. The Villa la Estancia is a very nice 2 bedroom condo. I saw it when they were building it. Nuevo Vallarta is a "planned" resort area in the middle of the Bay of Banderas, near the airport and about 20 minutes from downtown Puerto Vallarta but an easy drive. There are many restaurants, activities and night life in downtown Puerto Vallarta and some in the area of Nuevo Vallarta. The Punta Mita property I suspect will be very nice home in the Punta Mita development. Remember that this is on the northernmost point of the Bay of Banderas and about a 1 hour drive from downtown Puerto Vallarta. It can be an annoying drive, especially at night. There are not many restaurants or activities in the area. This area is now developing. You can see from the photos that the Playa del Carmen residence is right on the water. Playa del Carmen is not at all like the other Mexican destinations like Cancun, Puerto Vallarta or Cabo. It is a small town with a little European and South American flair(you will be able to spot some speedo's on the men). From your unit you can walk to restaurants and you are right on the beach. The beach is nice but minimal wave activity and not as blue as Cancun. The waves are subdued by the Island of Cozumel which you can see from the home. There are many things to do. If you have been to these destinations this won't be useful to you but I want to make sure you are not disappointed because you are picking the home alone and not the home and location combination.



LTTravel - Thanks for the valuable intel... I will certainly use this info in making our choice!


----------



## GregGH

anyone want to LinkIN to Heath ( big smile ) .....

https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=5691670&authType=name&authToken=K1dj&trk=mp_view_prf_l

Greg


----------



## bogey21

Who is Heath?  What in the heck is all this about?  2007?

George


----------



## GregGH

bogey21 said:


> Who is Heath?  What in the heck is all this about?  2007?
> George



I was looking for the really long and bitter thread about the guys who tanked HCC ... but gave up and dumped the LinkIN here .... just an an anniversary gift.

It was funny ( or not ) that LinkIN suggested Heath on my login ...I  have no idea how that would happen ... Just made me remember how my travel plans would work with HCC ...oh how times have changed ...

So  how did I miss the long thread on members comments when it started to tank all the way thru the slow death ...

A quick help to Carl & Stuart (the 3 of us bought a corp membership and escaped by the narrowest of margins) ....

Greg


----------



## pwrshift

Members who got ripped off should let Heath's employers know of his shady past.


----------



## marinskas

pwrshift said:


> Members who got ripped off should let Heath's employers know of his shady past.



What exactly happened here? Just read this thread from the start - everyone was so upbeat about HCC in 2007 and touted how good of a deal this was... Did the whole thing cave? Was this a scam?


----------



## jcjl1

marinskas said:


> What exactly happened here? Just read this thread from the start - everyone was so upbeat about HCC in 2007 and touted how good of a deal this was... Did the whole thing cave? Was this a scam?



Absolutely was a scam.  HCC still is in bankruptcy if you can believe it.  Heath and his family allegedly (Ha Ha) absconded with personal benefits and the club folded.  It did have many wonderful properties but an unworkable business plan.

Former HCC members awaiting final resolution to write off this turkey are quite incensed that Heath and his family have escaped virtually unscathed!


----------



## AKTHUE

jcjl1 said:


> HCC still is in bankruptcy if you can believe it.



Bankruptcy is its own special kind of scam. It seems to go on forever enriching trustees, lawyers, receivers and accountants until every last dollar is spent, and then miraculously it quickly gets wound up


----------



## TUGBrian

yea, this was definitely a dark time for TUG...sad story all around (for members)


----------



## GregGH

*Heath loves us ...*

Hi

amazing how LinkedIn matches us with people we love .... again and again

Just for old time memories ...

see image

Greg


----------



## LisaH

Interesting that DC is coming back to life again after the housing bust in 2008. I recently received a postcard from Inspirato who has a co-marketing program with AmEx. BTW, why all these DCs are HQed in Denver?



GregGH said:


> Hi
> 
> amazing how LinkedIn matches us with people we love .... again and again
> 
> Just for old time memories ...
> 
> see image
> 
> Greg


----------

